# HELP! PowerMac G4 MDD Bipro 2x1ghz,Possibilités Updates??



## wxyz (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous! 


J'ai récupéré un PowerMac G4 MDD 2x1ghz et voici ça config actuel :

Dual 1ghz 
RAM : 2 x 512 Mb 
Bus 167 Mhz
Cache intégré L2: 256 Ko/1 Ghz 
DD : 80 Go ATA/100 7 200 t/mn
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro 64Mo DDR


Je voudrais savoir quelles sont les possibilités de "updates" de cette machine pour obtenir un max de performance. C'est pour une utilisation audio/musique. 

Pour la Ram, j'ai pensé monter à 2go (je crois que c'est le max) en achetant ceci.

Je voudrais savoir si :
-Es ce que je peux installer un DD plus gros que 80 go ? 120 go? 500 go ?!
(J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait qu'il y es une compatibilité ATA/100?)

-La Carte graphique ou les 2 go de ram seront suffisant pour supporter des logiciels audio tels que Cubase, fruity loops... et graphique (Illustrator, Photoshop CS3, ...) ??

-Peut on installer Leopard sur cette machine une fois que la config optimale ?? -(((

-Es que je peut installer une carte Wi-fi ? Bluetooth? Wi-fi et Bluetooth? 

-Comme beaucoup, j'ai un gros problème de ventile, ( j'habite dans un studio est meme mes voisins entendent quand j'allume l'ordi, pour dire...!), et donc j'ai vu que sur internet on pouvait changer les ventillos, etc.. mais par ou commencer,...
Quelles est la meilleur méthode pour diminuer le bruit de la machine?

Merci d'avance pour vos aides, ca serait vraiment sympa de m'aider parce que là jsuis vraiment perdu. C'est la promière fois que j'update une machine de ce type....
J'espère avoir de l'aide de votre part.

A bientot.


----------



## ntx (2 Novembre 2008)

wxyz a dit:


> J'ai récupéré un PowerMac G4 MDD 2x1ghz et voici ça config actuel :
> 
> Dual 1ghz
> RAM : 2 x 512 Mb
> ...


Celui-la donc ?


> -Es ce que je peux installer un DD plus gros que 80 go ? 120 go? 500 go ?!
> (J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait qu'il y es une compatibilité ATA/100?)


Les normes ATA sont compatibles avec les normes plus vieilles, un DD ATA/100 s'adaptera si tu le branches sur un port ATA/66.
Il existe une limite à 128 Go sur les vieux G4, mais plus sur ce modèle.


> -La Carte graphique ou les 2 go de ram seront suffisant pour supporter des logiciels audio tels que Cubase, fruity loops... et graphique (Illustrator, Photoshop CS3, ...) ??


Je dirais oui.


> -Peut on installer Leopard sur cette machine une fois que la config optimale ?? -(((


On peux mais si tu n'as pas d'impératif de compatibilité, Tiger suffira.


> -Es que je peut installer une carte Wi-fi ? Bluetooth? Wi-fi et Bluetooth?


WiFi : il existe un port interne mais la carte doit être dur à trouver.
Pour le BT et le WiFi je te conseillerais de passer par un bundle USB, mais cette machine ne dispose que de USB 1 donc le débit sera limité à 1,2MBits. Pour avoir de l'USB2, il faudra ajouter une carte PCI.


> Quelles est la meilleur méthode pour diminuer le bruit de la machine?


Comme tu l'as dit : changer les ventilos (voir sur MacBibouille), ou changer de machine 

Et pour finir : attention au budget et ne pas investir dans cette vieille machine plus que ce ne te coûterais un Mac mini neuf ou occasion récente bien plus performant.


----------



## wxyz (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Merci ntx pour ton aide!!

Bon alors ma liste d'achat : 

 + 1 DD de 250 ou 320 go, un conseil?

+ 1 carte airport externe 

+ 1 Graveur de DVD car le Superdrive est mort, en ATA ou IDE? 

+ Ram: 2 x 1go ici: http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...333-MHz-CAS-2-5-Value-Ram-KVR333X64C25-1G.htm

- Ne pas changer la ventil et le processeur (pas de carte accélératrice)
car trop pour pas grand chose.

*Que pensez vous de ma liste d'achat ???*

Au niveau des applications on m'a averti qu'elles ne vont pas fonctionner car application windows - processeur Intel donc :x c mort sauf *si vous avez des solutions??* ( sauf windows sur mac please)

Voila, Je pense investir un minimum si il n'y a pas de possibilité pour les applications et investir ds une autre machine (mac mini ou autre,..) Dans tous les cas je voudrais investir au moins pour que la machine puisse tournez un minimum correctement, que je puise m'en servir en cas de besoin.

Pour cela, je pense investir ds le DD et Le Graveur DVD et ds les RAM (peut être pas monter a 2 go, peut être 1,5) et 1 carte Airport. 
Ca en fera un Bon ordi de maison ou un futur support pour serveur, qui c'est?? *Vous en penser quoi de ce choix? 
*
Je trouve ca dommage de pas sauver ce G4, si cela me revient pas trop cher biensur...

Total (approximation) : 170 euros environ.

Encore merci pour vos aides.

A bientot


----------



## wxyz (2 Novembre 2008)

Au niveau des applications on m'a averti qu'elles ne vont pas fonctionner car application windows - processeur Intel donc :x c mort sauf *si vous avez des solutions??* ( sauf windows sur mac please)




Je comprend pas?? c'est possible ou pas pour les applications Cubase ou pas sur un G4??






Je Laisse tomber CUBASE jvais me mettre a Logic Pro et Protools ! donc le processeur Intel on laisse tomber.


----------



## wxyz (2 Novembre 2008)

Je Laisse tomber CUBASE jvais me mettre a Logic Pro et Protools ! donc le processeur Intel on laisse tomber.

Je pense que si j'investi ds de la Ram et un bon DD , change le SuperDrive, que je régle le probleme de internet et je me retrouve avec une bonne machine pour l'audio, nan?

Mon investisement sera autour de 150 e avec une machine robuste qui me laisse pas mal d'extension au niveau des disque Dur, contrairement au Mac mini ou le DD est a 80 voir 120go.

A la Base, je voudrais me servir de cette machine pour le son et je pense que elle est plus evolutive au niveau des données que un mac mini, 
Biensur si la comfig que je voudrais atteindre suffira pour LOGIC PRO ET PROTOOLS.

Bipro 2x1ghz, 2go de Ram , DD 500go (+ si affinité), Eternet, Carte graphique d'origine (ATI Radeon 9000),...

C'est sur que Mac mini sera plus puissant, mais investir 500e ds une nouvelle machine. alors que je peux m'e sortir avec max 200e de Boost pour le G4, Vous en pensez quoi? t'etre meme garder la différence (200-500e = 300e) pour investir ds du matos musique?


Merci pour toute votre aide! 

A bientot


----------



## zigouiman (2 Novembre 2008)

Bon choix : le Powermac G4 MDD est une excellente machine qui peut largement servir encore quelques années 
(enfin j'espère&#8230 surtout la version de 2003 avec port firewire 800 (+2x400)

Par contre ce qui me parait essentiel, c'est le changement de tous les ventileurs, surtout ceux de l'alim à moins que tu ne possèdes la révision avec 1 seul ventilateur de 12 cm (à la place de 2x6). Le bruit strident du MDD est insupportable et ce sujet a été abondamment traité sur MacGé.
Un autre défaut est la position du berceau de DD en face du radiateur du double processeur !!!
Sur le mien, j'ai déplacé le DD sous le lecteur DVD (c'est prévu pour), ça limite la chauffe .

Question mise à jour : 
- une carte Wifi pas chère à 34 &#8364; sur macway ou autres.
- un DD ATA de 360 à 50 &#8364; (500 go maxi)
- une carte USB 2.0 à 13 &#8364;
- des ventilateurs silencieux (j'en ai 4 dont 2 pour les processeurs)
- 2 barrettes mémoire de 512 : 50 &#8364; ce qui te fait 4x512=2 GO largement suffisant.

Pour 150 &#8364;, ta machine est prête à repartir et même avec Léopard (je recommande). En plus faut pas oublier que dans Mac mini (au moins 659 &#8364; avec un 120 go et 2 go RAM), on ne peut pas mettre de carte. De mon coté je lorgne vers une petite carte M-Audio avec entrée midi+audio. Ableton Live Lite 4 me suffira amplement.







En plus ce que j'adore sur cette machine, c'est la connexion ADC de la carte graphique qui est parfaite si tu possèdes comme moi le "vieil" écran cinéma display (le translucide), plus besoin d'utiliser le bouton de démarrage du mac&#8230;  



wxyz a dit:


> + 1 Graveur de DVD car le Superdrive est mort, en ATA ou IDE?



Au fait, ATA et IDE, c'est pareil 



wxyz a dit:


> Je comprend pas?? c'est possible ou pas pour les applications Cubase ou pas sur un G4?



Cubase SX 2.2 est recommandé : G4 867 MHz (*G4 Dual 1,25 GHz* ou plus recommandé) 
Cubase studio 4 est recommandé : *Power Mac G4 1 GHz* or Core Solo 1.5 GHz


----------



## wxyz (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut, 

Merci encore!

Les gens sauf toi zigouiman me conseille de laisser tomber le G4 et partir sur le Mac mini ou autre.(changer juste le Graveur, histoire d'avoir une machine prope qui pe servir un jour) 

Donc si j'étudie le probleme, ca va me couter seulement 25 euros pas plus. 
En plus plus de bruit (je vis ds un studio). 

Pour ce qui est de la musique : 

J'ai en ma possession un MacBook blanc 
2,16 ghz, 2go de Ram (max), leopard, 120 go. 

Pour ce qui est des Ram apparemment je suis au max car la version du mac est trop veuille. mais j'ai trouver ca : 

http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...-core-2-duo-2.16-white-13-mid-2007-specs.html 


"*1.0 GB of RAM is installed as two 512 MB modules, no slots free. Apple officially supports 2.0 GB of RAM, but third-parties have been "unofficially" able to upgrade it to 3.0 GB of RAM using one 1 GB module and one 2 GB module." 

Donc on peut monter a 3 Go ?? 


Je pense changer de DD passer au moins a 500 Go, Quel type de DD je dois installer sur le macbook?? 

Peut etre investir ds un ecran plus grand car g un 17 pouce ca le fait pas quand au boulot on est sur imac 24". 
Un ecran a me recommande?? 

Logic pro et autres logs, tournerons bien sur cette machine?? vous en pensez quoi?? 


Au niveau de l'audio? un adaptateur??





Config de logic pro sur mac : 

Configuration minimale pour l'installation de toutes les applications 
Ordinateur Mac doté d'un processeur PowerPC G4 cadencé à 1,25 GHz minimum (processeur PowerPC G5, Intel Core Duo ou Intel Xeon hautement recommandé) 
1 Go de RAM (2 Go au minimum recommandés) 
Affichage en résolution 1 024 x 768 ou supérieure (résolution 1 280 x 800 ou supérieure recommandée) 
Mac OS X 10.4.9 ou version ultérieure 
QuickTime 7.2 ou version ultérieure 
Lecteur DVD requis pour l'installation 
Interface audio PCI Express, ExpressCard/34, USB ou FireWire recommandée 
Espace disque disponible 
7 Go pour l'installation de toutes les applications et du contenu requis 
39 Go supplémentaires pour l'installation du contenu en option (les packages de contenus les plus lourds peuvent être installés sur un disque séparé) : 
10 Go pour les collections Jam Pack 
16 Go pour les effets sonores 
6 Go pour les extraits de musique Surround 
7 Go pour du contenu supplémentaire en option


----------



## zigouiman (3 Novembre 2008)

wxyz a dit:


> Les gens sauf toi zigouiman me conseille de laisser tomber le G4 et partir sur le Mac mini ou autre.(changer juste le Graveur, histoire d'avoir une machine prope qui pe servir un jour)
> 
> Donc si j'étudie le probleme, ca va me couter seulement 25 euros pas plus.
> En plus plus de bruit (je vis ds un studio).



Attention je n'ai jamais dis ça, n'importe quel mac mini Intel duo explose un G4/G5 :rateau:

Tu as dis toi-même que tu avais "récupéré" un MDD G4, donc que tu le possèdes. Si tu n'as pas envie de mettre bcp d'argent dans un nouvel ordi, mettre à jour ce G4 est une bonne chose. Mais c'est clair il ne faut pas que ce MDD G4 (achat + MAJ) te coûte plus de 300/400 &#8364;.

Je n'ai pas compris comment tu calcules tes 25 &#8364; ??? :mouais:

Comme je l'ai dis, tu peux ajouter une carte audio et faire tourner Logic Pro, mais je n'ai pas encore testé. Aucun intérêt, l'appli coûte plus cher que l'ordi, ça vaut pas le coup !!! 



wxyz a dit:


> J'ai en ma possession un MacBook blanc
> 2,16 ghz, 2go de Ram (max), leopard, 120 go.



C'est bien, mais tu changes de sujet, pourquoi ouvrir un sujet sur l'update d'un G4 MDD si tu veux acheter un mac mini ou continuer à utiliser ton macBook, je comprend pas là&#8230;


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (3 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux aussi y mettre une Radeon 9600 Pro et un graveur DVD-DL Pioneer.

P.S. Ces Macs chauffent pas mal, donc attention à la chambre où il se trouve.


----------

